# Is UBER going out of business?



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

On 3/16, my Doctor recommended Self-Isolation because I had health issues. I applied for financial aid from UBER, according to their guidelines.

The ORIGINAL notice on Financial Aid had 3 criteria:

1) Diagnosis of COVID-19
2) An order of quarantine by Health Official
3) Self Isolation recommended by your Doctor

Notice, there was NO mention of COVID-19 diagnosis for #3. It was to protect the DRIVER from the virus.

After 10 days, and a notice that I should expect my aid in 2-5 days, I received a request for "further documentation" . They have CHANGED the qualifications for #3!! Self Isolation because of a diagnosis of COVID-19.

I now need to be tested for COVID-19, retroactively.

But wait! There's more!!

After calling Support for clarification, I have been deactivated! Why? 

Wait for it.....

A customer complaint that I was Intolerant! 

When did this complaint happen? LAST YEAR!

Why wasn't I notified of the complaint? Must have been passed over.

May I speak to a Supervisor? No, support is working from home, there is no way to transfer your call to someone else.
&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
The only thing I can think of is Dara has run out of money. No income from PAX, he didn't know how much $$ the Aid offer would cost....

He knows it's over!


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Wow and you gave a piece of mind to another driving here wanting to file too. shewwwt them bastids!!

Not going out of business but they will cut costs at any cost, even ur blood!


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Here's an article that might throw some light on the way sharing platforms might be heading for big problems.
https://www.crainsnewyork.com/finance/softbanks-bet-sharing-economy-backfires-coronavirus


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

OldUncleDave said:


> On 3/16, my Doctor recommended Self-Isolation because I had health issues. I applied for financial aid from UBER, according to their guidelines.
> 
> The ORIGINAL notice on Financial Aid had 3 criteria:
> 
> ...


Uber has money. They just don't want to pay drivers. That are making very difficult.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I said on day one that Uber would make it almost impossible to get this benefit paid out en mass. Sure, they'd be able to trot out a few drivers who got cheques for the media and potential jury, but overall, the MO is going to be "bend over while we throw in a handful of sand" in the application process.

Contact media and the politicians FWIW.

The whole long term survival method with Uber is never to contact support, do not ask for anything they offer up, stay off their radar screen altogether at all times, and just suck it up and drive.

Sorry to hear that they ****ed you over. Karma will get them, and Softbank will eventually fail as well.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> I said on day one that Uber would make it almost impossible to get this benefit paid out en mass. Sure, they'd be able to trot out a few drivers who got cheques for the media and potential jury, but overall, the MO is going to be "bend over while we throw in a handful of sand" in the application process.


I remember that. LOL, they brought up a complaint from months ago! How come they let you drive after that for weeks on end? What a scam of a company.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Well now no one can drive in MD according to governor Logan. Stay at home lockdown beginning tonight at 8 pm. Just came from more groceries. People were fighting for milk and eggs. Unbelievable. Good I got 2 gallons and 3 cartoons of eggs. I should be good until next week . People are fricking out right now .


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Well now no one can drive in MD


from the order: except for trips considered essential, such as venturing out for food and medicine

that means there will be drivers going online. Just like in almost all counties/state under 'stay at home' orders.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

SHalester said:


> from the order: except for trips considered essential, such as venturing out for food and medicine
> 
> that means there will be drivers going online. Just like in almost all counties/state under 'stay at home' orders.


Yes. I feel sorry for people who must and need to go out so they can pay their bills. Dam I am so fortunate and I will never complain about my life from now on . I am blessed.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Yes. I feel sorry for people who must and need to go out so they can pay their bills.


key reason after I became under SAH order, I stopped going online. Let the ants who really really need the cash get a chance of the nearly zippo pings.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

OldUncleDave said:


> On 3/16, my Doctor recommended Self-Isolation because I had health issues. I applied for financial aid from UBER, according to their guidelines.
> 
> The ORIGINAL notice on Financial Aid had 3 criteria:
> 
> ...


I remember Dara saying they had something like 10 billion in cash reserves or something. I DID read today, however, that at least a few analysts are saying Google should consider an acquisition of Lyft....


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Jihad Me At Hello said:


> I remember Dara saying they had something like 10 billion in cash reserves or something. I DID read today, however, that at least a few analysts are saying Google should consider an acquisition of Lyft....


I suggest that Uber's 10 billion so-called "cash reserves" is not unencumbered money, and that it can ALL be called in at the whim of their lenders.
Softbank is one lender who might be having "a touch of the shorts" about now.
Seems to me that Uber - a business that's never made a profit - is unlikely to have any of their own spare cash.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Jihad Me At Hello said:


> I remember Dara saying they had something like 10 billion in cash reserves or something. I DID read today, however, that at least a few analysts are saying Google should consider an acquisition of Lyft....


I think that would be a bad move on Google part. Lyft is a lot of liability with little upside.


----------



## Grubermax (Oct 21, 2018)

For the first time in a decade:

1) Uber doesn't need to pay any referral fees to people who refer new drivers.
2) Uber doesn't have to pay quest bonuses to keep drivers from logging off and going home early.
3) Uber doesn't have to subsidize rider fares because anyone who rides an Uber is desparate to get to work. 
4) In U.S. markets that just contracted 50% to 75% in size, Lyft's second fiddle disadvantage is amplified because their riders find the pings are much longer than before and start using Uber more and in some cases install the Uber app for the first time.
5) In U.S. and other markets, food delivery and grocery delivery demand is exploding due to stay at home orders. Unlike DD, GH, PM and others Uber has an on demand fleet of drivers pretty much on call 24/7 who already work for a little less than the others which puts Uber in a position to grow market share faster than any of the others until and even after the pandemic environment changes.
6) State governers in the U.S. have specified that rideshare is an essential service and thus is protected from being scaled back. Thousands of other businesses on the stock exchange have been forced to scale back their offerings, but Uber has actually expanded their offerings by adding alcohol delivery for example. Rideshare is one of the few industries that is actually protected.
7) Uber works has recently been launched and Uber Freight is taking off now too and if the post pandemic economy forces companies to pinch pennies on their LTL shipments Uber Freight might see a massive expansion.
8) As Dara stated, Uber's business model allows it to contract or expand it's driver pool with no extra costs involved. It just happens in response to market demand.

I don't see how Uber is going to go out of business. This could be the first quarter than Uber actually turns a profit.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Grubermax said:


> I don't see how Uber is going to go out of business.


yeah, plus they have around $10bil in cash or near cash balances. Just the details.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Fire up the incinerator.....

https://www.nasdaq.com/articles/ube...rations-through-coronavirus-crisis-2020-03-19
Woops...

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/17/technology/uber-lift-coronavirus.html
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/uber-expects-charge-2-2b-151303002.html


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

x100 said:


> Wow and you gave a piece of mind to another driving here wanting to file too. shewwwt them bastids!!
> 
> Not going out of business but they will cut costs at any cost, even ur blood!


i hope they go out of business


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> I said on day one that Uber would make it almost impossible to get this benefit paid out en mass. Sure, they'd be able to trot out a few drivers who got cheques for the media and potential jury, but overall, the MO is going to be "bend over while we throw in a handful of sand" in the application process.
> 
> Contact media and the politicians FWIW.
> 
> ...


And Remember
" UBER CARES " !


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Uber has money. They just don't want to pay drivers. That are making very difficult.


Yes they do .


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

To update the original post...

After about a week as Permanent Deactivation, I get a phone message from "Support". Not UBER support, just support. I thought it might be Cable or Electric company. Nope, UBER SUPPORT is calling me!!

I have been approved for $900 or so Financial Aid. Wait, what?? 

I asked about my PD. Nope, I'm online and good to go. 

Ok, what's going on?? 

She isn't allowed to say. Well, I'm not going to let this go until I know, from being screwed with no lube to this?? Something happened!!

Turns out, and I can't tell ANYONE this (I've been quiet for a month)... One of the driver support centers has been deactivated for .....er......Lack of Driver Support. The whole office has been fired. The person I was talking to is in California and is Diamond Support, and a Supervisor. The whole Support division got ROYALLY chewed out due to the bad publicity on Twitter.

I posted some of this in another thread, but suddenly this thread got active again, so now you know.

Trust LANDRU. Trust the Algorithm. He will Provide.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Uber has money. They just don't want to pay drivers. That are making very difficult.


Money that is all borrowed or owed to someone or multiple parties, entities, etc. I believe they are preparing to promote 5400 drivers to the US and some other areas to help provide some relief to the over burdened drivers. The drivers I am discussing could also be referred to as former Uber employees. I am looking forward to looking at the 1st quarter reports to help see exactly how much $$$ they have...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Lute Byrt said:


> I believe they are preparing to promote 5400 drivers to the US and some other areas to help provide some relief to the over burdened drivers. The drivers I am discussing could also be referred to as former Uber employees.


wild speculation. Any links to actual articles? And why would an official uber employee down grade themselves to being a driver and much much lower pay and no benefits?
Agree tho will be interesting to see how much of the 11b they had 1/1 is left. I suspect over half is still there.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

https://www.theinformation.com/articles/uber-discusses-plan-to-lay-off-about-20-of-employees
https://www.businessinsider.com/ube...any-reportedly-considers-5400-job-cuts-2020-4


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

OldUncleDave said:


> On 3/16, my Doctor recommended Self-Isolation because I had health issues. I applied for financial aid from UBER, according to their guidelines.
> 
> The ORIGINAL notice on Financial Aid had 3 criteria:
> 
> ...


I'm sorry this very unfair thing happened to you but Uber's not going out of business. At last count they had about $10 Billion in the bank.



OldUncleDave said:


> To update the original post...
> 
> After about a week as Permanent Deactivation, I get a phone message from "Support". Not UBER support, just support. I thought it might be Cable or Electric company. Nope, UBER SUPPORT is calling me!!
> 
> ...


What a strange strange Uber story.


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

goneubering said:


> I'm sorry this very unfair thing happened to you but Uber's not going out of business. At last count they had about $10 Billion in the bank.


The uber center gave bad info in my opinion, the deactivation is done to almost everyone with a quarantine order, or positive confirmation of covid. That they told you were PD was bad on the rep, I know uber is not the best or even good to drivers 99% of the time but my experience puts me in the 1% at least some of the time rare that it is; When I got my payment, the rep I had explained the whole thing step by step what I should expect. the deactivation was temporary he said but I would need a letter of release from quarantine, however that was not the case for the letter, everything else though was accurate.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

goneubering said:


> At last count they had about $10 Billion in the bank.


.....as of 1/1. 2nd qt statements due Thursday. Should be interesting to see how much they have now.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> And Remember
> " UBER CARES " !


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Is the glass half full or half empty?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lute Byrt said:


> Is the glass half full or half empty?


I think its piss in the Glass !


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

TheSorcerer01 said:


> The uber center gave bad info in my opinion, the deactivation is done to almost everyone with a quarantine order, or positive confirmation of covid. That they told you were PD was bad on the rep, I know uber is not the best or even good to drivers 99% of the time but my experience puts me in the 1% at least some of the time rare that it is; When I got my payment, the rep I had explained the whole thing step by step what I should expect. the deactivation was temporary he said but I would need a letter of release from quarantine, however that was not the case for the letter, everything else though was accurate.


No, I was PD. The app no longer was active. No messages were allowed. I could not see any information.

It was pining for the fjords. It had crossed the mortal coil. It was an ex-app.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Although Uber talks about laying off some employees, they're looking at increasing their share in Lime, scooter and bike company, with a 170 million investment.

https://siliconangle.com/2020/05/04/report-uber-talks-invest-170m-lime-future-acquisition-option/


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Although Uber talks about laying off some employees, they're looking at increasing their share in Lime, scooter and bike company, with a 170 million investment.


Why Uber will eventually fail. They need to stop with the top down crap and just focus on giving rides. So many companies tried top down in the 90s and early 2000s, then rolled it back to doing the 1 or 2 things they actually did best.



OldUncleDave said:


> One of the driver support centers has been deactivated for .....er......Lack of Driver Support. The whole office has been fired. The person I was talking to is in California and is Diamond Support, and a Supervisor. The whole Support division got ROYALLY chewed out due to the bad publicity on Twitter.


Probably easier to trash their abroad offices where they have less exposure and employee rights. And then re-hire them (or re-open those offices) after things calm down. Longer this goes on, more unemployed the world will see. Worse things will get. Hopefully we start seeing mass re-openings around the world in May.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> Why Uber will eventually fail. They need to stop with the top down crap and just focus on giving rides. So many companies tried top down in the 90s and early 2000s, then rolled it back to doing the 1 or 2 things they actually did best.
> 
> Probably easier to trash their abroad offices where they have less exposure and employee rights. And then re-hire them (or re-open those offices) after things calm down. Longer this goes on, more unemployed the world will see. Worse things will get. Hopefully we start seeing mass re-openings around the world in May.


I totally agree.


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

OldUncleDave said:


> No, I was PD. The app no longer was active. No messages were allowed. I could not see any information.
> 
> It was pining for the fjords. It had crossed the mortal coil. It was an ex-app.


But your back on now? did you have to create a new account? either way welcome back.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Although Uber talks about laying off some employees, they're looking at increasing their share in Lime, scooter and bike company, with a 170 million investment.
> 
> https://siliconangle.com/2020/05/04/report-uber-talks-invest-170m-lime-future-acquisition-option/


Will they never learn??!!


----------

